# Brooklyn Cubing!



## Thecuber1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello everyone, TheCuber1 here, and i was thinking of organizing cubing meetings in Brooklyn. There could be mini-comps, cubing discussions, and more. Let me know by posting if you are interested!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 13, 2015)

I live on Long Island, I might come to a cube meet at Brooklyn sometime possibly.


----------



## Chromaticist (Jun 2, 2015)

Bump, this is relevant to my interests. I imagine there must be a reasonable amount of cubers in NYC, especially considering the average commute time. Brooklyn is ideal.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I may try to organize a NYC cube meetup sometime. Anyone interested?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm interested, we could probably meet somewhere in Prospect Park or another public location.


----------



## Chromaticist (Jun 2, 2015)

Absolutely. I can basically walk there from where I am. When I move in a few weeks I'll be sufficiently close that I could shelter us if it rains. That's not an offer to host just yet, but I would love for this to work. I have a lot to learn from my peers.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd be interested ^_^


----------



## Anthony (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm in town -- would be down to meet up at Prospect Park for a bit Thursday afternoon. Shoot me an email if interested: anthony [at] brookscubing.com


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 17, 2015)

So a bump from 2 weeks ago.
We're thinking about meeting up in this location, exact location lol because Prospect Park is HUGE. xD
"Prospect Park Bandshell
62 West Drive, Brooklyn, NY 11215, United States"
I'm thinking Saturday the 27 June and we can discuss if you want to return on Sunday the 28 June if it goes well.
Probably in the afternoon we can meet in the bandshell from 12-2PM getting to know each other, waiting for new people to come and stuff. And then we can roam and find a bench to sit in and just hang out and talk cubes and stuff. Meeting will probably end at 5-6 factoring your commute home 
You can share this around with your friends that maybe aren't on the forums and cube.
Parents are welcome if they feel like it is dangerous to go alone (because mine do xD, they trust me though).
Ask if you have any questions about this, thanks, oh and sorry but cubes will not be provided, so bring your own  
I'll also have a paper to sign in, nothing fancy but just basic stuff like your name, last name if you're comfortable, you can also use an initial, and your Speedsolving.com name, and to those that don't use SS, they can put N/A 
Thanks and I hope to see you guys there,all in all, really happy to meet you guys if you decide to come to chat and cube together.
~Adam (theRouxbiksCube)


----------



## Thecuber1 (Jun 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> So a bump from 2 weeks ago.
> We're thinking about meeting up in this location, exact location lol because Prospect Park is HUGE. xD
> "Prospect Park Bandshell
> 62 West Drive, Brooklyn, NY 11215, United States"
> ...


Damn. I really hope i can come. I can easily take the train, hopefully I will be there. I will confirm soon if I am coming.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I will be there, but that day, the Bandshell is closed. There is a performance happening there. Any suggestions for where we should meet up? We could all meet in front of Dizzy's diner on 9th street. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...2!3m1!1s0x89c25b0334514e97:0x590fb2ff385b74c2

@TheROUXbiksCube

I am also thinking we could meet at Harmony Playground, the playground right behind the bandshell. I think I will get there at around 1:40 b/c swim lessons, but who knows if it will be happening that day.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 19, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> I will be there, but that day, the Bandshell is closed. There is a performance happening there. Any suggestions for where we should meet up? We could all meet in front of Dizzy's diner on 9th street.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...2!3m1!1s0x89c25b0334514e97:0x590fb2ff385b74c2
> 
> ...



Dizzy's is optimal, the address is right there and it is near the park and is a nice place to wait for people to come then we can go and meet up in Prospect


----------



## Chromaticist (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm in! Dizzy's is a good plan, right by the 7th Ave F train. (On 9th street and 8th ave for those unfamiliar).

I could use a good meetup. I'm really a budding cuber, still learning my 1 look PLLs and my beginner's method is still faster than my CFOP style f2l. I'll bring up to the 7x7x7 and a mirror cube and megaminx for fun.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## Blabber333 (Jun 24, 2015)

sure!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 24, 2015)

yay! i feel accomplished


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 26, 2015)

So guys tomorrow is the big day, I'm bringing some money to buy a slice to eat because I'm not having lunch tat my house, so be sure to either bring enough money to buy something for yourself to eat or eat at home :3


----------



## Chromaticist (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm in the park, feel free to pm a number so we can find each other.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Chromaticist said:


> I'm in the park, feel free to pm a number so we can find each other.



The meetup is over.


----------



## Chromaticist (Jun 27, 2015)

Darn, my friends kept me a bit later than I thought. I will always be up for another in Prospect Park, though. I hope it was fun!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 27, 2015)

Chromaticist said:


> Darn, my friends kept me a bit later than I thought. I will always be up for another in Prospect Park, though. I hope it was fun!



Maybe we'll be doing one in late July again


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah I'd be down for that, maybe we could meetup in someones house instead of outside? The rain sucked lol.


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd be interested in coming if one of these happens again


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 7, 2015)

p2pcmlp said:


> I'd be interested in coming if one of these happens again



Oh it will  wait were you at the Stuy comp? The guy who won?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Jul 7, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Oh it will  wait were you at the Stuy comp? The guy who won?



Yep, will the meet be before August? Won't be in the country for pretty much all of August


----------



## ricoman7 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm on long island and I'd be interested


----------

